# Dove fields



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

have they published the state wildlife area dove field locations yet??


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't have the link but they are on Odnr website. Most looked up to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-trapping-and-shooting-sports/hunting-resources-by-species/upland-game/dove-hunting-areas
This may help. 
Good Luck and Good Hunting


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Did anybody get drawn for D5 Areas? Was at Rush Run and didn't see as many people than past years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Went to Rush Run for the draw for the first time. I drew fairly early. Kinda surprised how many people were there.


----------

